# Horse bows for hunting?



## holler critter (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi! Everybody;

Has anyone ever or currently using a recurve( horse bow) to deer,turkey,and hog hunt? I was considering one of these bows to hunt with;are they stable in hand? Is there any stacking, pinch or hand shock?

I here some of these bows are quiet and smooth!?? All comments and suggestions welcome.

Happy Hunting!

Holler Critter


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Horse Bow ????*

I never thought about that but yes; "kind of". Now hogs; no! Deer; no!
Turkey; no! However Geese are fairly easy from horesback as long as what your shooting is heavy enough and short enough to use quickly. I would ride my Grandfathers paint, "Tony" slowley toward a small lake on his place, while lying on Tonys neck to keep a low profile. Geese will pay no attention to a horse and certinally not to the large hump on his back. I've walked him up to within 15 feet of several groups. Mmmmmm Christmas dinner! OK Ok I know it's not legal but then in those days we had one game warden for every 8 counties. No, I no longer recommend doing that.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

the plains indians managed to run down and take buffulo with powerful sinew backed bows, and i thought that that sport died, until i talked to a young girl who has taken deer off her horse with a long bow (recurves, being shorter, should work much better). guess it is possible.


----------



## deertrax61 (Sep 21, 2004)

I believe he is referring to the Mongolion horse bow that they developed for warfare, not hunting from a horse with a bow.


----------



## khyron717 (Sep 9, 2006)

the mongol bow was an all purpose bow. a shortbow is generally better for hunting anyways. its small and powerful so its got punch without the large cumbersome size of a longbow getting in the way. generally a shortbow gets shorter ranges but this is not true for the recurves of the asian bow. because the string bridge does something to excellerate the arrow at higher speeds than a traditional bow it shoots farther. i plan on using my shortbow im making for small game and turkey hunting.


----------

